# So you thought your grinder was big, behold the r120



## coffeechap

They say a picture paints a thousand words so...,


----------



## froggystyle

What is this beast?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Would those words be BIG X1000


----------



## Soll

Damn that's big !







How does it compare with EK Dave?


----------



## Jollybean

....but what is the coffee like?


----------



## coffeechap

Early days, this will have around 50 kgs through it before I even start to evaluate it, needless to say I could not resist putting a couple of shots through it with completely unseasoned burrs and I was very happy with what I got. No near zero point on this beast and capable of all brew methods with consummate ease so time will tell


----------



## Soll

I feel a raffle coming on


----------



## Blackstone

Well the hell do you find all these grinders


----------



## Mrboots2u

Blackstone said:


> Well the hell do you find all these grinders


from a shop............


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Is it stepless, Dave?


----------



## Daren

The Systemic Kid said:


> Is it stepless, Dave?


I hope not - how would you get to the top to load the beans in the hopper?


----------



## coffeechap

Found a use for the small hopper, it doubles as a helmet


----------



## ronsil

The Systemic Kid said:


> Is it stepless, Dave?


 Can't be, you need the steps to reach the top of the hopper


----------



## 4515

Just shown this to Mrs WD and Ive been advised that I'll be sleeping with the dogs if I brought one of these home

Impressive bit of kit if its performance matches its stature


----------



## Daren

coffeechap said:


> Found a use for the small hopper, it doubles as a helmet
> 
> View attachment 7908


I've just been a bit sick - you could have put a warning on that Dave


----------



## 4515

coffeechap said:


> Found a use for the small hopper, it doubles as a helmet
> 
> View attachment 7908


For a minute I thought it was a Daft Punk photo


----------



## Blackstone

Mrboots2u said:


> from a shop............


Oh. Feel a bit dumb now


----------



## Neill

coffeechap said:


> Found a use for the small hopper, it doubles as a helmet
> 
> View attachment 7908


Robbie the robot?


----------



## coffeechap

This has got a shed load of potential, similar sweetness to EK shots I have tried and these burrs are spankers, getting excited now..


----------



## jeebsy

Can you run it with no hopper?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

coffeechap said:


> Found a use for the small hopper, it doubles as a helmet
> 
> View attachment 7908


Weren't you in a episode of Dr Who....with Tom Baker?

....I've had to hide behind the sofa!


----------



## Soll

I see you've had a haircut Dave!


----------



## Viernes

What you got? Any resemblance with the EK?


----------



## Viernes

Are you sure that the burrs are unseasoned?

The K10 fresh burrs comes seasoned...


----------



## coffeechap

Build quality is pretty impressive, makes the Ek feel a little plasticky, you can that the dial has loads if play and to say this goes down to Turkish is an understatement!


----------



## coffeechap

Well these are 120 mm burrs, but might be seasoned will check on the specs


----------



## urbanbumpkin

coffeechap said:


> They say a picture paints a thousand words so...,
> 
> View attachment 7907


It's a monster! What's it like?

It's a bollard, it's a Darlek.....I'm off behind that sofa again.


----------



## coffeechap

Stay there green goblin, you can't handle this one, nearly did my back in lifting it.


----------



## coffeechap

**** wouldn't have a problem though


----------



## coffeechap

Can't wait to get it side by side with the German behemoth


----------



## jeebsy

coffeechap said:


> makes the Ek feel a little plasticky


What's it made of, kryptonite?


----------



## Soll

Will this be at the Titan grind off Dave? Good luck with getting it there if if is!


----------



## charris

And the R140 is even bigger?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

coffeechap said:


> Stay there green goblin, you can't handle this one, nearly did my back in lifting it.


Let's hope your work top can. How much does it weigh?

What's it like compared to your other grinders?


----------



## coffeechap

Firstly this won't go in my kitchen, but I quite like how big it is, it just feels so solid and so well made, I am genuinely impressed with the build quality.

Solo yes this is the one that will be at the grind off, I hope my ek43 doesn't feel too intimidated


----------



## Mrboots2u

urbanbumpkin said:


> Let's hope your work top can. How much does it weigh?
> 
> What's it like compared to your other grinders?


Large?.........


----------



## Spazbarista

Its a BEHEMOTH!!!!


----------



## Thecatlinux

50kg isn't going to take too long to get them seasoned with the size of that beast,

is there much retention Dave ?


----------



## coffeechap

.2 gram retention on tests so far!!


----------



## coffeechap

Spazbarista said:


> Its a BEHEMOTH!!!!


Will be at rave next week get putting some beans through it.


----------



## marcuswar

Wow.. that is massive! It looks like the sort of grinder Dom Joly would own !


----------



## Mrboots2u

I have a suggestion for the grind off

Put the r120 and Ek on wheels

Race them

Whoever wins is the best end of









Hoppers must be used as helmets for safety reasons ( not comedy ones )


----------



## jeebsy

Top trumps. I call horsepower of motor.


----------



## garydyke1

Dial both grinders in to 18; 19; 20; 21; 22; 23; 24% extractions and taste


----------



## jeebsy

What %age does it start to go bad? Or if your grinds are good enough can you keep going higher?


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> Dial both grinders in to 18; 19; 20; 21; 22; 23; 24% extractions and taste


Is this while they are being raced on wheels or not


----------



## oop north

I think Reiss recently took delivery of one as well. Will be interesting to see what he makes of it, too


----------



## garydyke1

garydyke1 said:


> Dial both grinders in to 18; 19; 20; 21; 22; 23; 24% extractions and taste


I guess it depends on the roast style. i doubt anymore than 30% is physically extract-able.

I have hit 23-24% in a lungo and its been awesome, but not in anyway shape or form traditional 'espresso'.


----------



## garydyke1

Feel the love

http://mattperger.com/Extract-More-Better#.U7M4I5RdU0M


----------



## coffeechap

Ha a I don't need to play top trumps jeebsy I have both grinders.


----------



## coffeechap

But your horsepower is impressive, I call amount of plastic components , least wins.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

There's a finite amount of coffee solids in a given dose - limit is around 30%, I believe.


----------



## coffeechap

The grind off is going to be fun, as I don't give two hoots which is the best as I will just sell the second placed one.


----------



## coffeechap

The course grind settings look pretty consistent, will post some picks up soon


----------



## garydyke1

coffeechap said:


> The grind off is going to be fun, as I don't give two hoots which is the best as I will just sell the second placed one.


Recon it would need at least a full days testing to get anywhere near a decision. Will the remit be espresso only?


----------



## garydyke1

It loses on ease of zero-point adjustment


----------



## coffeechap

And wins on getting into the burr chamber, and overall adjustability, this is no where near chirp point


----------



## coffeechap

About the same on retention though, which is very very little:good:


----------



## lookseehear

This is a ridiculous beast.


----------



## coffeechap

I can hear the whiting of google searches trying to find the pitfalls of the beast


----------



## Mrboots2u

Nowhere does it say. Wear hopper as hat on that clip cc


----------



## coffeechap

Top trump my hopper doubles as a hat


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> Top trump my hopper doubles as a hat


I googled hopper helmet

This came up


----------



## The Systemic Kid

garydyke1 said:


> It loses on ease of zero-point adjustment


It's got a motor bike chain to shift the burrs. Now that is top trumps.


----------



## coffeechap

Yeh vroom vroom


----------



## Xpenno

Looks like a proper beastie! Look forward to the reviews and hopefully tasting a shot at the grind-day. 0.2g retention on 120mm is good going, I'd have though that more than that would get stuck in the teeth









Need to see a video of some single dosing action. Are you grinding straight into the PF? How's static?


----------



## Spazbarista

coffeechap said:


> Will be at rave next week get putting some beans through it.


I expect by the time I get to Rave there will be a procession of druids circling round it


----------



## Thecatlinux

Spazbarista said:


> I expect by the time I get to Rave there will be a procession of druids circling round it


Or people doing BASE jumping off the top of it!


----------



## jeebsy

Yuri Gagarin will be pointing out the window asking what that big black thing near the corner of Britain is


----------



## 4085

It would be awful, if at the grind off, the judges who are impartial, decide that the definition of espresso had to be a volume of 30 to 40 mls....still, you EK lot can always go back to munching seeds!


----------



## jeebsy

Dunno about volume but some of the best espresso (espressi?) I've ever had was was 35g out from a Turkish EK


----------



## garydyke1

dfk41 said:


> It would be awful, if at the grind off, the judges who are impartial, decide that the definition of espresso had to be a volume of 30 to 40 mls....still, you EK lot can always go back to munching seeds!


uses spouts into singles as per WBC rules ; )


----------



## 4085

garydyke1 said:


> uses spouts into singles as per WBC rules ; )


Gary, and why does that rule have to be in place?


----------



## coffeechap

Grinders at the grinder jam will be tested across a multitude of brew methods, we will do particle size and variance comparisons, refractometer tests and taste tests, basic function of each grinder will also be looked at but what counts is what is in the cup.


----------



## EricC

Is this part of a plot to make the EK43 appear to be more home user friendly?


----------



## garydyke1

dfk41 said:


> Gary, and why does that rule have to be in place?


You suggested rules


----------



## ronsil

With the Versalab there it will be a struggle to decide which is best for Home use. All things to be considered.

Size - quality of output - speed bearing in mind we are talking home here with normal 2/3 shots at one time.


----------



## Xpenno

dfk41 said:


> It would be awful, if at the grind off, the judges who are impartial, decide that the definition of espresso had to be a volume of 30 to 40 mls....still, you EK lot can always go back to munching seeds!


Impartial or not it makes no difference as everyone has different preferences. I doubt that there will be a conclusion, a winner, the next best thing... some will prefer the 18-20% extractions of a Robur, some the sweeter extractions of the EK and some will like the shots from the new grinder just because it's shiny. The good news is that everyone can taste shots from all machines and work out which one(s) they prefer. Looking forward to seeing what people think and hopefully tasting some myself if I can get there.


----------



## coffeechap

EricC said:


> Is this part of a plot to make the EK43 appear to be more home user friendly?


I think in the grand scheme of things there will be many factors that affect whether one grinder is mor suitable than another for the home, the point of this event is to evaluate the biggest and best of this grinders (versalab accepted) in the only place it actually matters which is in the cup.

Many on here have now purchased ridiculously big grinders like the EK43, Robur, Nino, R120 with the sole ambition of getting the best cup of coffee possible, this wont be for everyone, but it will demonstrate what you can acheive when you pair fantastic machines with fantastic grinders.


----------



## jeebsy

The conical Mazzers seem a bit under represented on here, does anyone apart from you have one?


----------



## dsc

I'm a bit skeptical when it comes to retention on this grinder, is the motor below the burrs? surely you will get cling over time and coffee will build up on the edges of the burr holder / burrs/ internal components, especially if you go really fine. Have seen the amount of shite that comes from the guatemala over time and wasn't impressed and yes I whack the hell out of it after each single dose. Those 0.2 - 0.5g stay somewhere in the end which wouldn't be an issue in itself, but they also come out when they want to randomly and that's the downside imho.

Regards,

dsc.


----------



## coffeechap

callum and aphellion both have them


----------



## coffeechap

dsc said:


> I'm a bit skeptical when it comes to retention on this grinder, is the motor below the burrs? surely you will get cling over time and coffee will build up on the edges of the burr holder / burrs/ internal components, especially if you go really fine. Have seen the amount of shite that comes from the guatemala over time and wasn't impressed and yes I whack the hell out of it after each single dose. Those 0.2 - 0.5g stay somewhere in the end which wouldn't be an issue in itself, but they also come out when they want to randomly and that's the downside imho.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> dsc.


early days yet Tom, however this has a belt driven grind remover on the exit chute that aids in grind exit, i just weighed what i put in and wha came out.


----------



## dsc

Hmm interesting, it might work better then. Need to come to yours and have a look.


----------



## Xpenno

dsc said:


> Hmm interesting, it might work better then. Need to come to yours and have a look.


And take your grinder, and take some pics


----------



## dsc

That actually might work this time


----------



## coffeechap

bring it and yourself to the grinder event on the 20th


----------



## dsc

I'm not up to speed with what's happening, I've been away from the forum for a while now. Will try and make it on the 20th, assuming I can get the bits assembled, if not I might come alone just to have a look and drink too much coffee

Cheers,

T.


----------



## CamV6

Soll said:


> I feel a raffle coming on


You'd have to do a raffle for the carriage costs alone on that!


----------



## coffeechap

i think a rafle might be a bit pricey on this one


----------



## Dylan

Is it substantially more expensive that the EK43?


----------



## Viernes

coffeechap said:


> early days yet Tom, however this has a belt driven grind remover on the exit chute that aids in grind exit, i just weighed what i put in and wha came out.


Retention should be measured with a completely clean burr chamber, so you can only measure the first drop in / drop out. Subsequent shots may have some % of grinds from the lasts shots and therefore is not possible to really know how much is the real retention.


----------



## 4085

D_Evans said:


> Is it substantially more expensive that the EK43?


a fair bit more but they are available within 3 weeks!


----------



## coffeechap

Viernes said:


> Retention should be measured with a completely clean burr chamber, so you can only measure the first drop in / drop out. Subsequent shots may have some % of grinds from the lasts shots and therefore is not possible to really know how much is the real retention.


totally dissagree viernes, burrs on this type of grinder as well as the ek43 will hold an amount of grind within the burrs themselves, not much but you have to let it settle down, i have pulled 6 shots with this grinder, so will do some more accurate testing, when the burrs have been fully seasoned, which will be a few weeks and 50 kgs of coffee.

You would never take the burr carrier assembly off each time, completely clean the burrs, reseat and do the next grind, which would have to happen if you follow your suggestion.


----------



## Dylan

coffeechap said:


> which will be a few weeks and 50 kgs of coffee.


I think you need help CC


----------



## coffeechap

oh yeh top trumps, r120 available in 2 weeks, ek 43 perhaps 3 months ( but then that is what happens if you limit supply, or am i being cynical)


----------



## Dylan

dfk41 said:


> a fair bit more but they are available within 3 weeks!


Raffles are going so quickly these days... more people on the forum... it would almost be possible.

Mind you I guess there would be more than a few people who wouldn't go for a raffle on one of these based on not being able to fit it through the front door 0_o


----------



## coffeechap

D_Evans said:


> I think you need help CC


cue rave coffee


----------



## Xpenno

coffeechap said:


> totally dissagree viernes, burrs on this type of grinder as well as the ek43 will hold an amount of grind within the burrs themselves, not much but you have to let it settle down, i have pulled 6 shots with this grinder, so will do some more accurate testing, when the burrs have been fully seasoned, which will be a few weeks and 50 kgs of coffee.
> 
> You would never take the burr carrier assembly off each time, completely clean the burrs, reseat and do the next grind, which would have to happen if you follow your suggestion.


Yup, with you on this!


----------



## jeebsy

Viernes has a point though, if you consider retention and in v out then even Mazzers would do okay. It's just that half the grinds would be from your previous shot.


----------



## garydyke1

coffeechap said:


> oh yeh top trumps, r120 available in 2 weeks, ek 43 perhaps 3 months ( but then that is what happens if you limit supply, or am i being cynical)


The germans are flat out apparently. Demand > supply. Hand-build and hand-tested. Waiting list is huge (greedy yanks!).


----------



## coffeechap

yes but the actual volume of coffee held in the burrs on both the ek and the r120 is minimal less than a gram, so it is nothing like the 6g plus in a mazzer grind path, and when the mazzer are used for single dosing with all the mods in place then you get out what you put in with coffee passsing over the holding points.


----------



## coffeechap

garydyke1 said:


> The germans are flat out apparently. Demand > supply. Hand-build and hand-tested. Waiting list is huge (greedy yanks!).


yet the price keeps creeping, but could be good for you gary


----------



## coffeechap

just so folks know, i ordered an ek43 in march and it is still not here!


----------



## garydyke1

coffeechap said:


> yet the price keeps creeping, but could be good for you gary


The one I am seasoning currently will be a very good bargain for someone then. I ordered my white one in 1984


----------



## coffeechap

ah i forgot to mention the year!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

garydyke1 said:


> The one I am seasoning currently will be a very good bargain for someone then. I ordered my white one in 1984


That would explain the "Frankie Says Relax" sticker on it


----------



## Viernes

coffeechap said:


> totally dissagree viernes, burrs on this type of grinder as well as the ek43 will hold an amount of grind within the burrs themselves, not much but you have to let it settle down, i have pulled 6 shots with this grinder, so will do some more accurate testing, when the burrs have been fully seasoned, which will be a few weeks and 50 kgs of coffee.


I'm not telling you to clean the burrs, I mean to clean the chamber and coffee path of fluffy coffee (not the really stuck) which it will be end on the portafilter next time you grind.



> You would never take the burr carrier assembly off each time, completely clean the burrs, reseat and do the next grind, which would have to happen if you follow your suggestion.


Of course you can't. And that's one of the reasons to know the grinder retention and know how much you need to purge to avoid stale coffee or incorrect sized from a past setting.


----------



## coffeechap

And knowing your grinders is therefore imperative before making those comments, as you would then know that neither the EK or the r120 hold grinds on the exit chute or carrier assembly, the r120 has a belt driven device within the exit chute that sweeps it clean, I suppose like the versalab sweeper


----------



## Viernes

coffeechap said:


> And knowing your grinders is therefor imperative before making the comments then as you would then know that neither the EK or the r120 hold grinds on the exit chute or carrier assembly, the r120 has a belt driven device within the exit chute that sweeps it clean, I suppose like the versalab sweeper


I have no idea why your answers distill that kind of cockiness (if it's the right word). I just made a comment to try to help you to take the most accurate measurements possible for the benefict of all. It would suffice to answer me in the first post that this kind grinders works differently to the espresso grinders...


----------



## ronsil

Sorry coffeechap's reply disturbed you but you are suggesting things to someone who has a vast knowledge of grinders.

It's his everyday work & he speaks with experience. I somehow doubt you have equal 'hands on' experience with the Grinders you are talking about?

FYI 'Cockiness' is not a word that goes down well in this instance.


----------



## Xpenno

ronsil said:


> Sorry coffeechap's reply disturbed you but you are suggesting things to someone who has a vast knowledge of grinders.
> 
> It's his everyday work & he speaks with experience. I somehow doubt you have equal 'hands on' experience with the Grinders you are talking about?
> 
> FYI 'Cockiness' is not a word that goes down well in this instance.


Cockneyness maybe?


----------



## coffeechap

I prefer cockneyness


----------



## 4085

look, lets just call him a bald, cross eyed tosser and be done with it...!


----------



## coffeechap

Unfortunately Viernes I do sometimes come across as a little " cocky " as you say, it is not my intention, my retort was based on your assumption that I was unaware of the grind path of this grinder and how to measure retention correctly.

My passion for finding the best grinder for the home is probably greater than my love of lever machines and I see from your signature that we share a similar pursuit re grinders. I have owned, stripped rebuilt and evaluated all of the grinders you own as well as far to many other grinders, this does not make me an expert it just means my experience is broad.


----------



## coffeechap

dfk41 said:


> look, lets just call him a bald, cross eyed tosser and be done with it...!


Hey less of the crossed eyed!!


----------



## 4085

you need to update your avatar....! that picture martin had of you with the hopper on your head looks better


----------



## The Systemic Kid

dfk41 said:


> you need to update your avatar....! that picture martin had of you with the hopper on your head looks better


Is and always will be 'the coffee dude'.


----------



## Milanski

coffeechap said:


> Hey less of the crossed eyed!!


Cock-eyeness then?


----------



## Thecatlinux

View attachment 7939
Whilst on a trip to Manchester I Saw this on the back of a truck heading south on the M6 today , is this a new set of Turkish burrs for your new grinder CC ?


----------



## Spazbarista

Cockwaving over a coffee grinder.

The worlds gone mad.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Spazbarista said:


> Cockwaving over a coffee grinder.
> 
> The worlds gone mad.


its always been mad !lol


----------



## coffeechap

you are just jealous spaz


----------



## Spazbarista

Of your weener?

Nah.

Here's my new grinder...


----------



## coffeechap

finally you wil be able to make quality coffee


----------



## Spazbarista

I already am, judging by that flat white you made me a few months back


----------



## coffeechap

+you stick to your same old same old boring coffee.


----------



## coffeechap

will be doing some video of the beast in action over the weekend, but first i need to remove that bag shaker!!


----------



## 4085

bag shaker, is that wot us geordies would call a knee trembler?


----------



## coffeechap

sort of dave......


----------



## 4085

can i have a go then when i come down?


----------



## coffeechap

i didnt think grinders excited you that much


----------



## Xpenno

coffeechap said:


> i didnt think grinders excited you that much


Think he's on about the bag shaker?


----------



## Xpenno

Does it hoover up the spilt grounds after you as well?


----------



## coffeechap

nah thats the device dave wants to try out.


----------



## Mrboots2u

I see Reiss has these on his site now for £2258 ( inclusive of vat )


----------



## 4085

Mrboots2u said:


> I see Reiss has these on his site now for £2258 ( inclusive of vat )


They have been on th site for about 2 weeks Bootsie, along with that really respected grinder, the K3..........now, how many L1 owners are queuing up to buy that combo......!


----------



## Mrboots2u

dfk41 said:


> They have been on th site for about 2 weeks Bootsie, along with that really respected grinder, the K3..........now, how many L1 owners are queuing up to buy that combo......!


Ah me being slow as usual. Haven't check the site for a while...


----------



## shaunlawler

That is quite big just for home use....


----------



## coffeechap

I know completely excessive, totally over the top and absolutely not a reflection of my personality


----------



## fransg

Got mine yesterday.


----------



## fransg




----------



## Neill

Saw these pics on Twitter yesterday. That thing is huge! How's the motorised hg one?


----------



## fransg

The HG One is delightful with its vintage Fiat 132 windshield wiper motor ;-)


----------



## Blackstone

that is huge!!!


----------



## coffeechap

Be really interested in how you get on with the beast and the l1p frans


----------



## fransg

It's wonderful, very easy to get a delicious extraction with very little fuss. I quickly moved to lower dose, 14g instead of the 18g baskets I was using before. There is so much "oomph" coming from the smaller dose already, a shot from 18g would be really "loud" in taste, as loud as the R120 bag shaker is in audio. Some darkly roasted beans that would taste just simply like "dark beans" to me before, now have a pleasant complexity and other beans where I would expect a certain dryness or acidity van be extracted simply to avoid those elements with less experimentation.

The start of the extraction usually is slower than I had before but that is compensated towards the end when the flow is faster even though then the spring lever pushes less hard.


----------



## coffeechap

The bag shaker is easy to remove and then it is quiet


----------



## coffeechap

Flow rate is down to the evened of the particle size


----------



## fransg

coffeechap said:


> The bag shaker is easy to remove and then it is quiet


Have you seen any tips / how-to's on the removal?

I tried taking off the long shiny blade that is hit by the "hammer" on the bottom, but the hammer makes the most noise. So I put it back on. The bammer is fastened with a big bolt, but I am not sure what happens if I unfasten that and take the "hammer" out. If I will hear something inside the wall falling, I might be in trouble ;-)


----------



## coffeechap

Frans I can pm you or call you when I get back to the UK, you have to get into the base and remove the whole mechanism from the front, might be easier if u do some photo for you but am busy all weekend, can do on monday


----------



## fransg

No hurry! Thanks for any tips next week.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Great pictures. I'm really interested in finding out more about how this grinder performs. There's so little on the web about it and on paper at least, it should be a real contender.

I hope we get to hear more about how it is working out for you Frans.


----------



## fransg

I love the ease it offers to prepare a delicious shot.

For me it feels very similar to the time, years ago, when I first bought a prime lens for my Canon DSLR. Until then, I had enjoyed a very good lens but one that took its time to get focused. I could hear the little servo ging this way and that and keep searching the best focus point. Then when I got this embarrassingly expensive lens, all of a sudden it was SNAP and with the half-push of a button the image was perfectly sharp and the parts that were outside the focal depth looked dreamy beautiful.

So that's how they do it, I thought.

Much the same now with this grinder matching my L1-P. I still love the HG One and I will not forget how to prepare delicious shots with it, bit with the R120 it's like cheating big time. It's completely unfair, this advantage.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Great, so good when those things happen. Good that you can always go to the conical when you want a change too. Are you going to use the R120 for drip brews etc? I'm thinking it could be awesome at coarser settings too.


----------



## fransg

coffeechap said:


> you have to get into the base and remove the whole mechanism from the front


That was a helpful hint!

A friend visited me. He is a fine carpenter (made my beautiful wooden HG One travel case) and technician and when I told him about the grinder and showed him the mechanical diagram / parts list that Compak has made, he had an idea where to start and now the machine is in a beautiful silent mode!

Turned out mine was a tiny bit more noisy because one blade of the cooling fan was just a bit deeper than all the others and it hit a fat capacitor on every turn. Solved now too.









Machine on the side, bottom removed, four spacers carefully laid aside (go between plate and body)









The 'hammer' is pressed to an oblong rubber piece on the heavy motor's axis, needs to be removed.









Hammer next to the re-assembled machine.


----------



## fransg

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Are you going to use the R120 for drip brews etc? I'm thinking it could be awesome at coarser settings too.


So far I have never seriously looked into other methods than espresso. I gave away the Aeropress, the french press I keep just because of its design and a tiny filter on top of a cup in one design is also there more for fun than that I ever use it.

But I might be surprised by the result if I try with this grinder!


----------



## Mrboots2u

fransg said:


> So far I have never seriously looked into other methods than espresso. I gave away the Aeropress, the french press I keep just because of its design and a tiny filter on top of a cup in one design is also there more for fun than that I ever use it.
> 
> But I might be surprised by the result if I try with this grinder!


measured any of the shots with your refract at all....


----------



## fransg

Mrboots2u said:


> measured any of the shots with your refract at all....


I did lots of VST refracto-measurements with espresso, just ordered 100 more VST filters, I have a lab centrifuge for espresso, but I did hardly any measurements with the "other" coffee gadgets, never took those very seriously apart from fun photo opportunities


----------



## jeebsy

Why did you for this over the EK?


----------



## fransg

jeebsy said:


> Why did you for this over the EK?


You mean why I chose the R120 over an EK43?

Mostly the looks. It's very personal but the EK43 looks to me more like a cargo crane in a harbor than like something I would like in my house. I do not see the need for the high "tower" it is mounted on.

The Compak seems more 'modern' to me too, I like the inner mechanism in the head, the snare in the chute between grind chamber and 'mouth' that has its own motor, the two little precise chain belts. And the 'tower' is filled with a huge motor.

I heard that the EK43 is unsurpassed in its magic to make lots of beans taste great, and that the R120 in contrast is a 'magnifying glass' to study your roasts and detect any qualities you want or wish to avoid.


----------



## coffeechap

jeebsy said:


> Why did you for this over the EK?


You never know boys it might be better! Now that would be a bit of a turn up for the books!


----------



## jeebsy

coffeechap said:


> You never know boys it might be better! Now that would be a bit of a turn up for the books!


That's what i'm interested in, the EK has loads of fanboys but there aren't many of these in the wild. I don't like the look of the R120 myself and the fact it can't be run without the hopper is a bit of a dealbreaker


----------



## jeebsy

Phwoar


----------



## fransg

jeebsy said:


> the fact it can't be run without the hopper is a bit of a dealbreaker


Why would the hopper be necessary? I have had it running without it. It might be efficient to have something else instead of it though, in case children stick their arms in, or in case a long haired curly being walks past and the hair, caught in the burrs, pulls her pretty head in. After all we want coffee, not minced meat.

A transparent acrylic tube for instance.


----------



## coffeechap

Who said you can't run it without a hopper? Clearly not enough is known about the beast


----------



## fransg

coffeechap said:


> Who said you can't run it without a hopper?


a guy with no hands?


----------



## jeebsy

Can it be run without the hopper? Thought someone posted a while ago it was a pain to remove the hopper switch/sensor thing


----------



## jeebsy

coffeechap said:


> Who said you can't run it without a hopper? Clearly not enough is known about the beast


Thought you did but i'm evidently mistaken. Show us a pic with the hopper off then


----------



## fransg

jeebsy said:


> Can it be run without the hopper? Thought someone posted a while ago it was a pain to remove the hopper switch/sensor thing


Sure it can. As said I've done it already.

My tiny Mahlkönig Vario had such a switch/sensor thing and I took it out.


----------



## Xpenno

coffeechap said:


> You never know boys it might be better! Now that would be a bit of a turn up for the books!


Don't think the majority of the ek fanboys on here would turn their noses up at a better grinder. I'd happily upgrade if it was better, truth is I've not had chance to play on one and I've not seen any evidence that says that it might be for my tastes. Roll on this weekend


----------



## Mrboots2u

Xpenno said:


> Don't think the majority of the ek fanboys on here would turn their noses up at a better grinder. I'd happily upgrade if it was better, truth is I've not had chance to play on one and I've not seen any evidence that says that it might be for my tastes. Roll on this weekend


Depends on whoose face is on the side...


----------



## jeebsy

John Gordon's is on the side of the K30 twin now but i don't like his beard


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> John Gordon's is on the side of the K30 twin now but i don't like his beard


Who is she?


----------



## jeebsy

The crane talk got me thinking about this iconic piece of Glaswegian industrial architecture

View attachment 14463


----------



## fransg

yes!


----------



## coffeechap

Ok so it is the iconic crane vs the iconic Dr who villain


----------



## jeebsy

Daleks aren't industrial chic. If you had an r120 and a Vesuvius in your kitchen you'd be a cert for a panic attack


----------



## Mrboots2u

View attachment 14468


----------



## coffeechap

jeebsy said:


> Daleks aren't industrial chic. If you had an r120 and a Vesuvius in your kitchen you'd be a cert for a panic attack


Says satsuma man


----------



## jeebsy

coffeechap said:


> Says satsuma man


The satsuma elements are subtle from the front


----------



## fransg

http://kostverlorenvaart.blogspot.nl/2015/05/the-new-compak-r120-gentle-giant-in.html


----------



## Mister_Tad

Any reason you decided to go for the little R120 and not the properly sized R140? I feel that if one was actually serious about coffee, three phase power wouldn't be a deterrent.


----------



## coffeechap

Perfect answered your own question, three phase is not cheap nor is the r140


----------



## Mrboots2u

£300 more....?


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> £300 more....?


Not much at this end of the market


----------



## Mrboots2u

Its being able to run 3 phase in the home though....


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> Its being able to run 3 phase in the home though....


All you need is some sticky back plastic, cardboard and some string


----------



## Mister_Tad

And here's me thinking the smiley at the end would sufficiently indicate that my comment was tongue in cheek! Pretty sure a three phase supply would cost several thousand.


----------



## fransg

If I'd take the R140 along on a little trip, chances are there won't be three phase in the hotel room, and the grinder maybe won't work on a standard laptop USB adapter for power.


----------



## Mister_Tad

In lieu of three phase power in the hotel (What sort of crappy hotels do you stay in, with no three phase?), You would have to take three different laptops, one for each phase.

SCIENCE!


----------



## fransg

yes!


----------



## Jon

fransg said:


> The HG One is delightful with its vintage Fiat 132 windshield wiper motor ;-)


Awesome!


----------



## fransg




----------



## Dallah

Would somebody lend me one of these suckers just for a few hours? I want to see my fiancee's face when I say I've bought a new grinder and watched completely consume our kitchen.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Just to reinforce your point. I know that actually looks like a Silvia behind the R120 but it's actually an L2!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Nah - definitely doesn't look like a Silvia. But the Compak does look like an anorexic Dalek.


----------



## fransg

Wonderful!! Wish I lived closer for that fiance-shocker


----------



## frustin

ridland said:


> Would somebody lend me one of these suckers just for a few hours? I want to see my fiancee's face when I say I've bought a new grinder and watched completely consume our kitchen.


lol, if it had arms and legs it'd nick your sunday roast off the table.


----------



## jeebsy

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Just to reinforce your point. I know that actually looks like a Silvia behind the R120 but it's actually an L2!


Did Callum get that up the stairs himself?


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Nah, poor bugger could barely get himself up the stairs! Full day devoted to getting stuck into this beauty tomorrow, can't wait.


----------



## jlarkin

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> getting stuck into this beauty tomorrow, can't wait.


It'll make mincemeat out of you...


----------



## Rhys

I like the pot of coffee grounds in the vid, oops 1 second too much - take out 5 teaspoons


----------



## fransg

Yes it works like that. The phone rings, you get distracted, there went a bag of beans


----------



## Rhys

fransg said:


> Yes it works like that. The phone rings, you get distracted, there went a bag of beans


Oh the advantages of single dosing lol


----------

